# Soybean meal



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Ive seen this has a high protein in it. Maybe feed it with their milking ration? Will the milk taste funny? Any experience with it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you are wanting to do natural, I wouldn't be adding GMO soybean. Most soybean is GMO.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> If you are wanting to do natural, I wouldn't be adding GMO soybean. Most soybean is GMO.


What does GMO mean?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Genetically Manufactured foods.. Yeah, I'd stay away from soy..


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Okkkkkkkk........... So does anyone have a suggestion on an organic, high protein, grain, that we can add to our milking ration?


----------



## ShannonM (Mar 29, 2011)

You can find Organic Soybean Meal, I would check with your local grain co-op to see if that would even be a possibility. Also Cottonseed meal is an alternative but you also need to make sure that it is Organic as there are genetically modified cotton plants as well. 

What is your current milking ration that you are using?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Soybean meal shouldn't affect the taste of your milk. It is a supplement tho so only a small amount should be used. My hubby got some meal and my goats didn't like it. Of course, he decided to add a huge amount to their feed....sigh.... You could also do roasted soybean halves. We've added that to our mix to up the protein and the goats seem to love those. I'm not sure "organic" excludes GMO's....organic means no chemicals used. GMO is a genetically modified organism....there's no chemicals in that usually either.

Oh...and make sure you use ROASTED soybeans...raw are toxic to most animals (including humans) to some degree.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

ShannonM said:


> You can find Organic Soybean Meal, I would check with your local grain co-op to see if that would even be a possibility. Also Cottonseed meal is an alternative but you also need to make sure that it is Organic as there are genetically modified cotton plants as well.
> 
> What is your current milking ration that you are using?


Well, at the moment, we mix ADM dairy goat, beet pulp shreds, alfalfa pellets, and BOSS. The reason I started this thread was because we are switching over to more organic. So the mix that I'm going to use is whole oats, barley, shredded beet pulp, alfalfa pellets, BOSS, and a tad bit if corn. I wanted to find something with high protein to add to their diet, that's organic.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

ShannonM said:


> You can find Organic Soybean Meal, I would check with your local grain co-op to see if that would even be a possibility. Also Cottonseed meal is an alternative but you also need to make sure that it is Organic as there are genetically modified cotton plants as well.
> 
> What is your current milking ration that you are using?





kccjer said:


> Soybean meal shouldn't affect the taste of your milk. It is a supplement tho so only a small amount should be used. My hubby got some meal and my goats didn't like it. Of course, he decided to add a huge amount to their feed....sigh.... You could also do roasted soybean halves. We've added that to our mix to up the protein and the goats seem to love those. I'm not sure "organic" excludes GMO's....organic means no chemicals used. GMO is a genetically modified organism....there's no chemicals in that usually either.
> 
> Oh...and make sure you use ROASTED soybeans...raw are toxic to most animals (including humans) to some degree.


Did you try the milk after the soybeans were added? Are you sure it didn't change the taste? Cause I know that deer meat from deer that have been eating soybeans tastes funny.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Does anyone know of a high protein grain that would be good to add to their milking feed?


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Aug 28, 2012)

What is their "milking" feed that you reference? Most dairy pellets or dairy feed is high protein and you probably don't need to add to it. Alfalfa is good for protein but it can be GMO too, so ask the manufacturer or buy organic.

Good luck


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> What is their "milking" feed that you reference? Most dairy pellets or dairy feed is high protein and you probably don't need to add to it. Alfalfa is good for protein but it can be GMO too, so ask the manufacturer or buy organic.
> 
> Good luck


ADM, beet pulp, alfalfa pellets, and BOSS. I'm not even gonna mess with organic. Too much GMO in everything. Even the alfalfa pellets and beet pulp. I will take out the ADM and add oats and barley because of the grain by-products in it. We will add Calf- Manna for the protein in it. Thanks for your replies everyone!!!


----------

